# Eat Coriander!



## YT2095 (Jan 4, 2007)

apparently Coriander/Cilantro/Chinese parsley...

will lock up Heavy Metal toxins by a process of chelation.
Mercury (from dental fillings) Lead and even Aluminium.

ScienceDirect - Journal of Hazardous Materials : Removal and preconcentration of inorganic and methyl mercury from aqueous media using a sorbent prepared from the plant Coriandrum sativum

or

Chelation therapy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and it tastes good too!


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 4, 2007)

I made a cilantro pesto that's great. Use your favorite basil pesto recipe and substitute pumpkin seeds for pine nuts, and cilantro for basil.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 5, 2007)

there`s another recipe for pesto here: cilantro-coriander chelation
also, as well as a write-up about the health benefits to be had.
anything that can rid the body of mercury and Lead has to be a Bonus


----------



## Claire (Jan 27, 2007)

Good in almost any Mexican or Asian recipe.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 27, 2007)

*Yt2095*

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2007)

i'm chelatin' as fast as i can.

actually, i made a big batch of salsa last night loaded with cilantro. i added extra cilantro, garlic, and lime juice to overpower the otherwise crappy, mealy taste of the tomatoes that i'd bought at a farmer's market. need to pick up some corn chips so i can start ridding myself of heavy metals.


----------



## lulu (Jan 27, 2007)

It actually makes a good salad: a huge bunch of coriander, finely diced toamto, cucumber, perhaps some onion and then crumbled feta.  We sed to use a special spiced feta from our Turkish deli, but they stopped getting it, but it works with any old feta.  I love coriander as a salad because it is punchy and flavoursome.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 27, 2007)

You have far more scientific knowledge than I do, YT, but the Wikipedia article has left me a bit worried about this as a possible do-it-yourself therapy. Is coriander widely accepted and the Wikipedia entry out-of-date? Have I misread it?


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 27, 2007)

it is Scientificaly proven to work as a chelating agent, Wiki just picked it up Later.

as for the DIY part, well it`s not given as an excuse to drink Mercury and breathe in leaded car fumes with impunity, just as something that you can eat that tastes nice that Also has a positive health benefit 

there are no contra-indications of Corriander overdose either, and the LD50 should be quite high (several g/kg).

Chelation is already used in hospitals as a matter of course, often using ethlenedioxy tetracetic acid (EDTA) to lock up heavy metal toxin(s) to the ligands. Coriander is just a natural version of a similar agent


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 27, 2007)

If you read the entirety of the links provided, you wil find that though coriander, and many other agents are able to remove heavy metals from the body, there is substantial risk in using this practice.  Coriander in the amounts we use for seasoning and flavor in salads, salsas and other recipes is not going to hurt anyone.  But as they do have chelating agents in them, they can remove trace minerals such as arsenic and zink, both necessary for proper neurotrasnmission.  In fact, there were cases where people suffered severe injury do kidneys from chelation therapy.

As with all things, moderation is the key to good nutrition and sound life practices.  If you can slog through the medical and scietific jargon, I strongly suggest you read all of the info in the links.  It will help you make informed decisions.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 27, 2007)

Zinc is certainly essential (esp for Males), not sure about arsenic though?
althought it wouldn`t surprise me


----------

